

Harvard Square businesses install tablets to collect for homeless - jchernan
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2013/03/01/harvard-square-businesses-install-tablets-collect-more-than-spare-change-for-homeless/uSEjrWjylcIMKSTswBbK6L/story.html

======
simonsarris
More accurately, the tablets do not collect money for homeless people _per
se_. They collect for _charities_ that benefit the homeless.

As an alternative to giving to the homeless directly.

(Oh my will this ever be misconstrued!)

> "The problem is, people throw change in the cup but can’t really know where
> it’s going," she said. "A lot of times, that money is used for illicit
> behavior, whether its drugs or alcohol. But by giving to the agencies, we
> can make sure homeless get the care they need in a transparent, trackable
> way."

This sounds great.

Though I'm OK with giving to homeless people knowing they'll spend it on
things like cigarettes. I don't think its useful to deride them for that. I'm
fortunate enough to enjoy much more complicated and expensive pleasures, I
would hate to deny anyone their own sources of pleasure and anxiety relief.

(of course addiction is another issue altogether, and isn't limited to the
homeless).

~~~~~~~~~~

On a slightly related note, the Salvation Army bell-ringers seem much more
obnoxious to me than actual homeless people when it comes to begging. I would
be much more inclined to give to a monk-like figure merely sitting than
someone clamoring away (in what I perceive as disrespectful noise-making for
the sake of attention).

~~~
dclowd9901
I wouldn't deride someone of smoking who maintained an otherwise responsible
lifestyle, insofar as they don't need support for basic living necessities
(food, shelter, etc). A person who doesn't have the faculties to operate in
society without significant aide from others has bigger problems on their
plate than their next nicotine fix.

Consequently, I don't think any extra-governmental system would be sufficient
to fix the homeless problem. There needs to be federal-level support, and a
comprehensive support system that provides either reintegration support, or
longterm care to those who need it.

------
jchernan
It has also been covered by BostInno

[http://bostinno.com/2013/03/01/leaf-harvard-square-
donations...](http://bostinno.com/2013/03/01/leaf-harvard-square-donations-
homeless/)

~~~
jchernan
[http://www.boston.com/business/innovation/blogs/inside-
the-h...](http://www.boston.com/business/innovation/blogs/inside-the-
hive/2013/03/01/start-leaf-helps-fuel-harvard-square-
giving/AxdWpciigPDVJlhhc0jE8O/blog.html)

